# Sneak Peek Whats Coming From Auto World



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Sneak Peek Whats Coming From Auto World - This November


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Nice, but I would have preferred them in the X-Traction line instead.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Red73.... X-tractions would have required brand NEW molds, and AW already had these body molds  Besides the fact, that AW already did invest in TWO BRAND MOLDS of T-Jets this year, the '64 Ford Thunderbolt and the '58 Plymouth Fury....both of which are on my must have list


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool; I think they'll sell some of those!

Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Don't see nutt'n for me.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Yep...Those are nice and thankfully T-Jet and not X-traction. I will look to add a few of these...depending on price.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

TUFFONE said:


> Yep...Those are nice and thankfully T-Jet and not X-traction. I will look to add a few of these...depending on price.


That means there is still a chance they'll make something worth buying that fits an AFX chassis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*So far, so good*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Red73.... AW already did invest in TWO BRAND (new) MOLDS of T-Jets this year, the '64 Ford Thunderbolt and the '58 Plymouth Fury....


Now that the felonius embezzeling cancer Amy is gone, could there be light at the end of the tunnel?

How many molds would 300 grand buy ...?

At least two!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

RjAFX said:


> That means there is still a chance they'll make something worth buying that fits an AFX chassis.


They should be able to do enough things to make everybody happy with new releases. I don't even care about new molds. There are plenty of things that would be great with the existing molds. I think these new releases accomplish that...at least it's a start.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

One good example is that they could do many liveries just with the C5 corvette bodies. They were, and still are, being raced by a number of teams internationally.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

After getting a better look at these I will have to buy all of them except the 67 Fairlane. The paint scheme is great but I never liked the front end. RRR make really good looking version of this and I have a few of them. There are tons of 57 Chevys' and the 59 NASCARS and drag racers.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

vaBcHRog said:


> After getting a better look at these I will have to buy all of them except the 67 Fairlane. The paint scheme is great but I never liked the front end. RRR make really good looking version of this and I have a few of them. There are tons of 57 Chevys' and the 59 NASCARS and drag racers.


Roger, yeah, I know what you mean about the JL-AW '66/'67 Fairlane front end, ie- the headlights look more like a '66/'67 Mercury Comet, and the Dividers in the grill shouldn't have been so pronounced, and should have been chrome(brushed aluminum on the 1:1 car). BUT, I still like the JL-AW '66/67 Fairlane body...although it's not as nice looking as your '65 Galaxie :thumbsup:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Now that the felonius embezzeling cancer Amy is gone, could there be light at the end of the tunnel?
> 
> How many molds would 300 grand buy ...?
> 
> At least two!


If the moldmakers are paid as I think they are, it would be more like 6.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

oneredz said:


> One good example is that they could do many liveries just with the C5 corvette bodies. They were, and still are, being raced by a number of teams internationally.


I would love to see something with the Ice Cream truck body. You could make a medical truck or Bloodmobile...something reminiscent of the old Aurora Meat Wagon. Or the Cheech & Chong delivery truck from the movie Nice Dreams. There are so many possibilities.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

red73mustang said:


> Nice, but I would have preferred them in the X-Traction line instead.


I too want all of those in X-Traction line.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

TUFFONE said:


> I would love to see something with the Ice Cream truck body. You could make a medical truck or Bloodmobile...something reminiscent of the old Aurora Meat Wagon. Or the Cheech & Chong delivery truck from the movie Nice Dreams. There are so many possibilities.


I scream


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

That's GREAT!!! 

Tom


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

OHHH the HORROR!!! Looks good.
>Tom<


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

xtractions would on been better to I think.but these r cool cars.:wave:


----------

